# I love it when...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My girls are all snoozy and cuddly, I tell them it's bed time and they trot upstairs, go straight to their room and jump in to bed. Lola waits for her head scratch and kiss while Nina assumes the belly up pose waiting for a belly rub and night night kiss. 

They are adorable!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds adorable to me too! Let's face it, we have the worlds best dogs, each and every one of us!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They make my heart swell even more each day. 

These are special dogs!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it when all the lights go out and Molly goes and lies down on her princess bed thinking that is where she will spend the night She sleeps in her crate in the bedroom so I pick her up and she is all floppy and heavy and snuggles in my neck and makes a sigh Then we kiss goodnight and she walks in her little safe place!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We either tell Piper to got to "bed" her bed that is. Which is in our room or she stays in our bed. When she goes to her bed or stays on our bed she stays out if the way but then moves up to the head of the bed and snuggles with hubby and I later on at night around 4pm. 

Love it when she snuggles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm jealous. Explanation on another post (Beemer pulled a Molly). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm jealous. Explanation on another post (Beemer pulled a Molly).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG really Molly can see you! Naughty girl blaming Molly


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG really Molly can see you! Naughty girl blaming Molly


So sorry Molly. Not blaming - connecting. Just connecting the stories. Referring to the thread.  

Btw - that is one fantastic look she's giving right there.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it's the WTF look in a happy way of course


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love how you entertained me tonight Miss Lexi&Beemer


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love how you entertained me tonight Miss Lexi&Beemer


My pleasure!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> My pleasure!


I am sad cause Molly isn't well and you made me laugh so much so I thank you tons for that I love it! lots of :hug::hug: going out to you and your babies! You are a super person love you! You are a heart for sure


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I am sad cause Molly isn't well and you made me laugh so much so I thank you tons for that I love it! lots of :hug::hug: going out to you and your babies! You are a super person love you! You are a heart for sure


You are super sweet and lovely. I hope Molly pocket gets to feeling better soon. She needs to get going on more misadventures so my two can learn. Though with the crazy weather, hope all of you are staying warm.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Very cold here we went for a 15 minute outing in the park today. We saw her friend Jasper the labradoodle He was on 3 paws also but she was on all 4 when she saw him


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was reading that Sunday-Monday it'll be so cold that exposed skin will be frost bitten after a few minutes. I don't know how you Canadians do it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Today was one of those days...I kept Molly's travels short. Don't want her to get frost bite she wouldn't know any better she would stay out forever she loves the snow but their ears can freeze and their paws so I time our out time I have a FitBit it times everything how far we walk etc I love it!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ok. I've had to look up a fitbit (very cool) and what the differences is between being on 3 paws vs 4 (still no clue). Way to keep my mind working and learning tonight. See more value in ILMC participation.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well the FitBit counts my walking...I want to lose weight so it's amazing counts all the steps you make in a day I love it we walk 3 miles a day and little dumb steps count too like when I vacuum and clean the floors it's amazing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's hear some more "I love it when's...."


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love it when Ralph is sat across my knees if I'm lounging on the couch - and ruby tries to get closer ....by sitting under my chin! 
Or when ruby brings me a toy and places it directly in my hand so we can have a mini game of fetch indoors - she has no interest in playing fetch with a ball outside. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it that as soon as I sit down in the evening these two furry black friends leap on to my knee, sigh contentedly and all three of us relax. Nothing like it for restoring your soul  Then inzi potters over with a toy in her mouth, intense eyes and a wagging tail - 'well, if you're just going to sit there..... perhaps you could throw my toy?!'


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I love it when Bailey sees me for the first tine in the morning, it is as if she has not seen me for days. I get smoothered in kisses and cuddles. Just adorable.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I love it when Ralph is sat across my knees if I'm lounging on the couch - and ruby tries to get closer ....by sitting under my chin!
> Or when ruby brings me a toy and places it directly in my hand so we can have a mini game of fetch indoors - she has no interest in playing fetch with a ball outside. X





Marzi said:


> I love it that as soon as I sit down in the evening these two furry black friends leap on to my knee, sigh contentedly and all three of us relax. Nothing like it for restoring your soul  Then inzi potters over with a toy in her mouth, intense eyes and a wagging tail - 'well, if you're just going to sit there..... perhaps you could throw my toy?!'





emjon123 said:


> I love it when Bailey sees me for the first tine in the morning, it is as if she has not seen me for days. I get smoothered in kisses and cuddles. Just adorable.


Love these!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> I love it when Bailey sees me for the first tine in the morning, it is as if she has not seen me for days. I get smoothered in kisses and cuddles. Just adorable.


That was Molly this morning it's like she hadn't seen me for a year  It made me laugh and the more I laughed the happier she got she even gave me love nibbles


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love it when Beemer comes to my bed knowing his sister is occupied and looks me straight in the eyes and gives me kisses while I gently rub his ears and give him kisses back. 

I love it when Lexi trots with a sashay to her butt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love it when I get a nose nudge, and I love the manic butt wiggle too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love it when I come here and see beautiful dogs and people as crazy as me over them. That and the fact that everything and anything here is encouraged so if I told you guys I was adopting three hippos to live in the tub everyone would say Wonderful what will you name them!  Folie à douze.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I love it when I come here and see beautiful dogs and people as crazy as me over them. That and the fact that everything and anything here is encouraged so if I told you guys I was adopting three hippos to live in the tub everyone would say Wonderful what will you name them!  Folie à douze.


Foile a what??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it means crazy family


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I love it when Tilly decides its time to wake up in the morning and she commando crawls up to my face in bed and gets her sniffly nose as close as she can to my face.

I love when I get home and look through the window to see where she is before I go inside, and I see her little bum wiggling off into the lounge to go and get a toy to bring to me when I walk through the door. So cute!! 

Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I love it when Tilly decides its time to wake up in the morning and she commando crawls up to my face in bed and gets her sniffly nose as close as she can to my face.
> 
> I love when I get home and look through the window to see where she is before I go inside, and I see her little bum wiggling off into the lounge to go and get a toy to bring to me when I walk through the door. So cute!!
> 
> Xx


Lovely Tilly!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it when Molly paws at me it makes me laugh She will come up to me while I am sitting and paw me for attention it's so cute with the little curls on her head shaking around. Then I bend down and she kisses me I just love her She is such a baby! Love the intense look in her eyes when she does it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love when Lola talks to me... Intense look, standing to attention and talking to get my attention. I love it when Lola decides it's walk time and she tells me with her eyes and leads me to the kitchen where her lead is! I love it when she knows we are eating something tasty and she pretends that she isn't watching and gives little sly looks and slowly opens and closes her eyes! Puppy dog eyes!

I love Nina's excitement when it's morning, I let her out if her room and she runs downstairs screeching in excitement, jumping around like a jolly poo then out to the garden for her morning doodle dash and pee. Back inside where she does her ballerina victory dance for her breakfast! SOO cute! Avec sound effects!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love it when Molly paws at me it makes me laugh She will come up to me while I am sitting and paw me for attention it's so cute with the little curls on her head shaking around. Then I bend down and she kisses me I just love her She is such a baby! Love the intense look in her eyes when she does it


I also love the way Ralph stand on his back legs and paws at me for a chest tickle if I'm on the couch - he is very demanding and insistent! If you stop he paws you again and again!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I also love the way Ralph stand on his back legs and paws at me for a chest tickle if I'm on the couch - he is very demanding and insistent! If you stop he paws you again and again!


Yes this sounds like Lola! Paw paw paw... MUMMY... DO IT AGAIN.... PLEEEEEASSSEEE!! Paw paw paw.. Paw harder.. Paw paw.

Nina has just started this too.. Oh to be needed  feels good !


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes this sounds like Lola! Paw paw paw... MUMMY... DO IT AGAIN.... PLEEEEEASSSEEE!! Paw paw paw.. Paw harder.. Paw paw.
> 
> Nina has just started this too.. Oh to be needed  feels good !


Molly is the same She digs on me until I give her attention it makes me laughAnd she has this desperate look on her face. I try to take pictures but they end up blurry


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I love it when Alfie lies like a baby in my arms, haing a snuggle, and the way he looks at me...we call it 'giving us the Alfie eyes.' Oh, those big pools of yummy brown love...to die for. :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I love it when Alfie lies like a baby in my arms, haing a snuggle, and the way he looks at me...we call it 'giving us the Alfie eyes.' Oh, those big pools of yummy brown love...to die for. :love-eyes::love-eyes:


Ooh Alfie.. I want you to look at me!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Okay - I take it back. Though those are great things Beemer and Lexi do, my #1 I love it when moment is one that happens everyday. It is when the door is open and they are going in and out as they please and Beemer comes up to me, puts his front paws on where I am sitting, then walks over to the poochie bells and rings them hard to let me know I have poop to pick up in the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I lobe it when lady asks me.for things she would talk.if she could. I love it when I say let's go to bed and she rushes upstairs. Then snuggles into me in bed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it when other people's poo's make me cry...something about them I cried several times today it was so ridiculous I just love poo's I guess Or maybe I am going crazy ha!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is called menoapuse!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I love it when I just have to talk to George and he wiggles his bottom and looks so happy. I love it how when I have been out or even just upstairs, he greets me with a toy and a wiggly bottom. Also I love how when he is tired he throws himself in to me for a cuddle. I just love everything about my Gorgeous George he is such a speical little man :ilmc:


----------

